# Where to find a Longear Sunfish?



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

Also known as Lepomis megalotis, I was in the Cin Ohio aquarium and saw some of these sunfish and they are beautiful. Anyone have any idea how I could get my hands on one of these. I don't think you can catch one in NE.
Thanks


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Your first step will be contacting your State Fisheries department, to find out if it is legal to keep them in the aquarium in your state.


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks for the tip, emailed them just now. Lets see what they say.


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

www.jonahsaquarium.com/JonahSite/fishlist.htm


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

Oh cool, thanks


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

Here is a pic of the sunfish that sold me...


----------



## convictkid (Jul 28, 2004)

Yep I have those around my lakes. Catch them all the time. But i have never seen one with so much red like that. Usually they have turquiose up there jaw like dempseys and GTs and some red bellys. But that looks like some breeding experiment.


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

Thats just it, there is about 4 types on longear sunfish and the one you described is one of them.


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

I've never seen one so red, what a beauty!


----------

